# Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT



## Innos91 (7. Januar 2018)

*Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Hi,
Da ich mir zu Weihnachten recht spontan nen Mora geleistet habe.
Stellt sich mir nun die Frage welche Lüfter ich hier am besten draufpacke.

Momentane Favoriten:
Noctua A20 PWM
BeQuiet Silentwing 3 140
Noiseblocker eLoop B14-2

Leider kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, am besten wäre ein ausgewogenes verhältnis von Leistung zu Lautstärke.
Daher meine Frage an euch was habt ihr selbst drauf bzw. wie sind eure Erfahrungen.
Oder reichen beim Mora schon andere Lüfter wie die Bitfenix Spectre 230 aus.

Gekühlt werden momentan CPU,Graka und das Moba.

Am schluss bedanke ich mich schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Die Bitfenix Spectre 230 habe ich auch drauf. Würde ich aber nicht wieder machen, weil 200er besser passen würden. Lautstärke ist okay, da sie mit 450-720 (laut meiner Phobya TPC 4x Singlebay, 5.25")  Umdrehungen laufen.


----------



## ludscha (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Auf meinen beiden MoRa`s 3 360 sind einmal 9x 120 Phobya Waterproof drauf und beim anderen 9x 120 Bitfenix Spectre.

Sollten die mal über den Jordan schwimmen, werde ich sie mit Noctua`s ersetzen.

Persönlich würd ich in deinem Fall zu den Noctua AF20 greifen, wäre meine erste Wahl bezüglich Lautstärke und Leistung, dann Silentwing 3 und die Noiseblocker.

Gut die Farbgebung der Nocti`s ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber mir gefallen sie.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Noctua A20 PWM - beim Preis gibts nur zwei Optionen, lauern auf ein Angebot oder augen zu und "zahlen"


----------



## v3nom (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Ganz eindeutig die 200mm Noctuas!
Die eLoops wären nur etwas, wenn du hohe Drehzahlen fahren willst. Im direkten Vergleich kommen die Noctuas auf ein geringeres (besseres) Delta T (Wasser-Luft) und sind leiser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Review dazu: Test: Noctua NF-A20 PWM (200mm) - Hardware-Journal


----------



## 9maddin9 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Ich bin mit meinen eloops auf dem 360 Mora3 zufrieden, lasse 5 Stk. @500 Umdrehungen laufen und 3Stk. @ 700 bei Bedarf (wenn die Wassertemp. über 30 Grad steigt).
Gekühlt wird ein CPU und GPU. Zwecks der Lautstärke, ich persönlich höre die Lüfter nicht und der Mora steht 0,4m von mir weg.

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Wenn dir Optik egal ist, dann nimm die Noctua. Wenn du es leise, hochwertig und schwarz willst, nimm die SW3. Wenn du low budget willst, die eloop. So einfach


----------



## SpatteL (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Noctua hat es mittlerweile eingesehen, das die Farbe nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist.
Die haben seit einer Weile auch schwarze Lüfter mit bunten austauschbaren Ecken im Angebot, allerdings noch nicht in allen Größen.
Produktlinie chromax - Produkte


----------



## v3nom (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wenn du es leise, hochwertig und schwarz willst, nimm die SW3. Wenn du low budget willst, die eloop. So einfach



Das sehe ich aber genau anders herum  Aber so sind Geschmäcker. 
Die eLoops gibts bei Caseking im 3er Pack, wodurch diese etwas günstiger sind.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Aus reiner Neugierde: Hat der 420er Mo-Ra passende Bohrungen für jeweils 4 Schrauben bei 200er Lüftern?


----------



## v3nom (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Nein, dafür braucht man dieses Zubehör: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22140


----------



## Shutterfly (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



v3nom schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber genau anders herum  Aber so sind Geschmäcker.
> Die eLoops gibts bei Caseking im 3er Pack, wodurch diese etwas günstiger sind.



Du willst mir nun sagen, dass die eloops leiser oder hochwertiger als die SW3 sind? Günstiger ist klar, deswegen sortiere ich sie auch bei low budget ein. Und schwarz sind die eloops auch nicht 

Sobald bleiben meine Argumente beim SW3 noch aktuell:
- Leise
- Hochwertig
- Schwarz


----------



## v3nom (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

eLoops sind auf keinen Fall "low budget" und in schwarz gibt es die auch: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SW3:
- offener Rahmen 
- brummen
- schwarz

eLoop:
- schwarz oder weiß
- laufruhiger als die SW3
- Resonanzen bei ~800rpm (pfeifen)
- 10mm freier Ansaugbereich notwendig

Mal einen eLoop gehabt? Geniale Lüfter!


----------



## Shutterfly (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Nein, ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Eloop gehabt, da ich  keine Lust auf die Probleme mit dem Ansaugbereich habe  War mir zu riskant.

Ich kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt schwer vorstellen, dass die laufruhiger als die SW3 (PWM!) sein sollen weil diese sind bei mir an sich schon laufruhig. Dazu ist die Notwendigkeit, dass die Lüfter über 500 rpm drehen müssen, eigentlich nie gegeben. Meine SW3 drehen auf ca. 300-400 rpm und halten das Wasser während eines Stresstest mit Prime95 und Furmark konstant unter 35°C bei 21°C Raumtemp (Temp-Sensor nach Hardware, vor Radiator).

SW3 (PWM) werden erst zum Problem, wenn man sie mit unter 200 rpm betreiben möchte, da dann ein ekelhaftes Kratzen einsetzt. Der offene Aufbau ist beim MO-RA 3 relativ egal, da hier kein großer Druck benötigt wird, der MO-RA ist kein interner Netz-Radiator. Aber Abstand der Finnen ist ja so groß, dass man problemlos Münzen dazwischen schieben kann.

Außerdem ist der Rahmen beim SW3 inzwischen ausreichend geschlossen. Beim SW2 war das ein größeres Problem. Die SW3 sehen sogar den ELoops sehr ähnlich


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

@Shutterfly 
Die Preise sind von eLoops bei weiten nicht "LOW BUDGET" - hab mein 140mm Lüfter durcheinander aufgeräumt, durch eben neue Lüfter. Nach vielen Testberichten war es klar, eLoop vs Noctua redux beiden in der 1200rpm Variante(PWM)
Wenn man sich im Lüfterroundup beide Modell zum vergleich herannimmt. Dann hat der eLoop bei identer Drehzal, ein bisschen mehr Volumensstrom, jedoch der Noctua mehr statischen Druck. Wenn man nun den Preis noch mit einbezieht, dann sind die Redux die Sieger!
Was eindeutige für die Redux spricht - Lager, Volumensstrom, statischerd druck (bei niedrigen drehzaheln) Regelbargkeit PWM (gehen sehr weiter runter - keine PWM Störgeräusche) und der Preis


----------



## Zwock7420 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Ich persönlich halte von den SW3 nicht viel, vorallem nicht auf Radis.

Wenn es nur um die 3 Varianten geht würde ich als erstes auf die Noctua setzen und die eLoops wären die 2. Wahl.

Falls du offen für was neues bist und (evtl.) auf Gelbe Optik stehst, wäre es mmn. auch eine gute und günstige Variante die Akasa Viper auf zu schnallen. Die gibts auch in Schwarz (Apache) die habe ich allerdings noch nicht selbst getestet, wird aber sicher kein riesen Unterschied sein...

Setze die Viper selbst seit Jahren sowohl auf Radis, als auch auf CPU Kühlern und auch teils als Gehäuselüfter ein, besonders bei meinen Kumpels die nicht bereit sind 20-30€ für nen Lüfter hin zu legen, und bisher waren alle begeistert.


----------



## Shutterfly (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte von den SW3 nicht viel, vorallem nicht auf Radis.



Wieso nicht? Performen auf einem MO-RA bestens.

- Getestet wurde 1h mit Furmark und Prime 95 (mit CpuSupportsAVX=0)
- i7-7700K: 55-57°C (geköpft, Flüssigmetall, 4.5 GHz bei 1.104V)
- GTX 1080: 41-43°C (konstante 1936 MHz GPU, 5005 MHz RAM)
- Wasser-Temperatur: 35°C (nach beiden Kühlern, vor dem Radiator)
- Raum-Temperatur: 21°C
- Radiator: MO-RA 420 mit 9x SW3 (bei ca. 300-350 rpm)
- DDC310 bei 9.4V


----------



## v3nom (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Das Delta von 14°C Wasser-Luft bekommst du mit besseren Lüftern aber runter. Garantiert!


----------



## Shutterfly (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



v3nom schrieb:


> Das Delta von 14°C Wasser-Luft bekommst du mit besseren Lüftern aber runter. Garantiert!



Ich würde das Delta auch runter bekommen, wenn ich die Lüfter schneller drehen lassen würde.  Oder wenn ich mogeln würde und nicht die Temperatur vor sondern nach dem Radiator messen würde  Im normalen Gaming-Betrieb pendelt sich das Delta auch bei ca. 10°C ein.

Aber besser geht natürlich immer. Würde ich ein Industriegebläse davor stellen, dann kann auch Noctua einpacken. Es ging mir nur darum, dass SW3 auf einem MO-RA (nicht Netzradiatoren) sehr wohl gut performt. Das die SW2 nicht zu gebrauchen waren, das ist mir klar.


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Performen auf einem MO-RA bestens.
> 
> - Getestet wurde 1h mit Furmark und Prime 95 (mit CpuSupportsAVX=0)
> - i7-7700K: 55-57°C (geköpft, Flüssigmetall, 4.5 GHz bei 1.104V)
> ...



Naja gut, ich muss zugeben, ich besitze keinen MoRa, also kann ich dazu keine Aussage machen. Aber auf meinem XSPC Radi hat der Akasa Viper jedenfalls eine - in fast jeder Hinsicht - bessere Leistung gezeigt, daher sehe ich nicht ein, deutlich mehr für einen Lüfter zu zahlen, der im Endeffekt schlechter performt. Wäre halt höchstens die Optik.... und weil halt be quiet draufsteht. 

Ist für mich das selbe wie mit dem EK-Vardar, der ist für mich auch nicht besser...  gut, er kann ne höhere Drehzahl fahren, und bei Maximaldrehzahl mag er dann vielleicht auch mehr leisten (bei gleicher Drehzahl jedenfalls nicht), aber ich hab auch keine Lust auf sone Sirene im Rechner. Trotzdem wird der offensichtlich gut gekauft... da gehts offensichtlich wohl um Optik und Marke.


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Naja gut, ich muss zugeben, ich besitze keinen MoRa



Dann ist das treffen einer solchen Aussage in einem Beitrag, wo explizit nach Lüftern für einen MO-RA gesucht werden, aber extrem unangebracht


----------



## Krolgosh (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Darf ich den Thread mal nochmal nach oben holen?  Will wegen der Frage keinen neuen erstellen. 

Und zwar ich bekomm die nächsten Tage nen Mora 360 geliefert. Mir stellt sich jetzt eben auch die Lüfterfrage, leider ist diese beim 360 zum 420 ja doch eine  andere. Ich möchte auf keinen Fall 9 Stk anbringen, sondern tendiere zu den 4 Stk 180mm. (Leider sehr sehr begrenzte Auswahl)

Hat von euch da trotzdem jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Optik spielt keine Rolle, der Mora wird eh versteckt. 

Das nächste "Problem": Intern, sobald der Mora ins System eingebunden wird, ist dann nur noch ein Radiator vorhanden an dem 3 PWM Lüfter hängen. Geregelt soll das ganze mit meiner Aquaero5 LT werden. (Bekanntermaßen nur 1 PWM Kanal zum regeln vorhanden) Sieht da wer ein Problem wenn nochmal 4 PWM Lüfter des Moras dazu kommen? 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## v3nom (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

An einen PWM Kanal können fast beliebig viele PWM Lüfter. Falls dir die Last Sorgen bereitet, dann hol dir einen PWM Hub/Switch/Kabel welches die 12V und Ground direkt vom NT nimmt.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*

Ah ok, merci für die Info. Hab hier noch einen SATA/4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin PWM Splitter rumliegen, der sollte das dann ja tun. Perfekt, dann sind diese Bedenken zumindest schonmal ausgeräumt. 


[edit] Hab mal ein wenig gesucht und komm bei den 180mm Lüftern immer wieder bei den Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM raus. Sind die empfehlenswert, oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?
[edit2] Je länger ich suche, desto mehr seh ich wie wenig Auswahl es im 180er Segment gibt.  Eigentlich läuft es dann auf den Phobya und den Silverstone raus, oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Tekkla (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> komm bei den 180mm Lüftern immer wieder bei den Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM raus. Sind die empfehlenswert, oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?



Ich habe die in weiß auf meinem 360er. Die sind ok. Bei meinem Setup drehen die auf dem Mo-Ra mit maximal 300 RPM und sind damit für mich unhörbar. Über 300 RPM kann man die Lüfter in einer ruhigen Umgebung wahrnehmen. Die Lüfter brauchen zwingend 7V  Anlaufspannung (~370 RPM) und können dann bei mir mit 3,4V (90 RPM) im Minimum betrieben werden. Die Lüfter selber sind definitiv keine eLoops, keine Noctuas und auch nix auf dem Niveau von Silent Wings. 

Da ich einen weißen Mo-Ra 360 haben wollte, blieb mir leider keine andere Wahl als diese Lüfter zu nehmen. Gäbe es eine Alternative in Form von anderen, weißen 180er oder von weißen 120er Lüftern, ich würde versuchen durch einen Wechsel darauf bessere Ergebnisse im Hinblick auf Laufruhe bei hoher Drehzahl zu erreichen


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ah ok, merci für die Info. Hab hier noch einen SATA/4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin PWM Splitter rumliegen, der sollte das dann ja tun. Perfekt, dann sind diese Bedenken zumindest schonmal ausgeräumt.
> 
> 
> [edit] Hab mal ein wenig gesucht und komm bei den 180mm Lüftern immer wieder bei den Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM raus. Sind die empfehlenswert, oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?
> [edit2] Je länger ich suche, desto mehr seh ich wie wenig Auswahl es im 180er Segment gibt.  Eigentlich läuft es dann auf den Phobya und den Silverstone raus, oder hab ich was übersehen?



Du solltest auf jeden Fall über die Noctua 200er nachdenken... A20 heißen die.
Da passen auch 4 davon auf die Blende für den 420er MoRa. Ich habe sie nicht selbst getestet, aber kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das ein ganz anderes Level an Qualität, Langlebigkeit und Laufruhe erreichen als irgendwelche Phobya oder Silverstone Lüfter.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich habe die in weiß auf meinem 360er. Die sind ok. Bei meinem Setup drehen die auf dem Mo-Ra mit maximal 300 RPM und sind damit für mich unhörbar. Über 300 RPM kann man die Lüfter in einer ruhigen Umgebung wahrnehmen. Die Lüfter brauchen zwingend 7V  Anlaufspannung (~370 RPM) und können dann bei mir mit 3,4V (90 RPM) im Minimum betrieben werden. Die Lüfter selber sind definitiv keine eLoops, keine Noctuas und auch nix auf dem Niveau von Silent Wings.
> 
> Da ich einen weißen Mo-Ra 360 haben wollte, blieb mir leider keine andere Wahl als diese Lüfter zu nehmen. Gäbe es eine Alternative in Form von anderen, weißen 180er oder von weißen 120er Lüftern, ich würde versuchen durch einen Wechsel darauf bessere Ergebnisse im Hinblick auf Laufruhe bei hoher Drehzahl zu erreichen



Danke für die Info, hab die mitlerweile auch bestellt und auf dem Mora montiert. Mal sehen wie sie sich verhalten.. aber bleibt ja leider nicht viel anderes über 



Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Du solltest auf jeden Fall über die Noctua 200er nachdenken... A20 heißen die.
> Da passen auch 4 davon auf die Blende für den 420er MoRa. Ich habe sie  nicht selbst getestet, aber kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das ein ganz  anderes Level an Qualität, Langlebigkeit und Laufruhe erreichen als  irgendwelche Phobya oder Silverstone Lüfter.



für den 420er Mora hätte ich auch nicht lange drüber nachdenken müssen, da wären definitiv die Noctua drauf gekommen. Hab aber den 360er... 
Danke dir dennoch.


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> für den 420er Mora hätte ich auch nicht lange drüber nachdenken müssen, da wären definitiv die Noctua drauf gekommen. Hab aber den 360er...
> Danke dir dennoch.



Achso... sorry! Ich war noch im Kopf beim 420er weil der Thread so heißt...


----------



## derneuemann (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Lüfter auf MORA 3  420 LT*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Dann ist das treffen einer solchen Aussage in einem Beitrag, wo explizit nach Lüftern für einen MO-RA gesucht werden, aber extrem unangebracht



Ja schön, ich habe au h schon mehrere Mora's gehabt und darf damit also auch etwas sagen. Deine Leistung bei 300-350 RPM schafft jeder Lüfter auf einem mora. Das ist nichts besonderes!

Ich persönlich finde die eloops auf einem mora am sinnvollsten und auf anderen radi's mit höherer Anforderung an den Druck dann die noctua's. Das ist auch was jeder test im Netz wieder spiegelt. 

Mfg


----------

